# Which TL or ETL position has the least interaction with "guests"



## applejaxxon (May 24, 2020)

I am interested in ETL HR because I feel like my job options post target would be amazing, I could do HR anywhere else in this country. However, I don't know if I want to completely give up my life for a 50/60 hr workweek and end up making less per hr than a TL.
I also am open to a TL position in something like logistics or fulfillment so I don't have to interact with "guests" quite as much. 

Ultimately, in 5-10 years, I'd love to be a starbucks manager or have a quiet office job far away from the general public. But hey, we take what we can get. 

Is TL better than ETL in terms of work/life balance? I really don't think I can mentally handle working 50-60 hrs a week. I just can't mentally.

Is fulfillment really early AM- noon? Cause that would be a dream for me.
I'd love to work early and get home early and not be closing. 

Any insight you can give me would help.

thanks


----------



## seasonaldude (May 24, 2020)

There is no leadership position at Target that doesn't have to interact with guests. Even if you are up in your HR office, if you're in the building, you'll be called down to help with guests who ask to speak to a manager. You know, the worst guests. Fulfillment is all about guests. Not in store guests, but still guests. As a TL of fulfillment you'll be expected to anticipate online guest issues and partner with SETLs to deal with them when they come into the store. There isn't a TL of logisitics. There are TLs of GM, one of which covers inbounds, receiving (logisitics), and parts of the salesfloor. Expect to spend most of the day on the floor.

Target is retail. Guests are the sole reason we make money. We bitch about them, but we don't have jobs without them. If you want to minimize your contact with them, Target's probably not the right fit for you, especially in a leadership position where you would be expected to lead your team and other TMs in handling our guests.


----------



## Dog (May 24, 2020)

I am a fulfillment operations lead. I stay in the back and pack pretty much all day, load the trailer, get supplies down from the steel. I don’t really interact with guests unless I am walking to or from the backroom from TSC. My shift is 8-4:30.

Totally up to your store though


----------



## allnew2 (May 24, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> There isn't a TL of logisitics. There are TLs of GM, one of which covers inbounds, receiving (logisitics), and parts of the salesfloor. Expect to spend most of the day on the floor.


Actually it depends on the size of the store . I’m inbound- logistics( I own Plano and inbound and anything logistics in the back) . And there’s 3 gm Tl for p1, and 5 gmtl p2 , 3 offsite Tl, 2 market Tl and 4 style .  And of course the setl 3 and 2 closing leads.


----------



## MrT (May 24, 2020)

ASANTS obviously but likely most tl will have multiple roles ie. I was the lead of presentation and essentials so i was split between on the salesfloor and planning and executing the stores set workload. Rn im just in charge of presentation overnight but we are taking care of all tech beauty hl and market workload.  I dont think you should worry about guest interaction though i was a little nervous to deal with unrulely guests but after your first one or two you get over it and will make you a bwtter leader in the long run.


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2020)

If your plan is to move on, ETL HR is the best option.  You may have 60 hour weeks, but no ETL at my store does.  They do 9 hour days typically.  If you are at a store where you work longer, just suck it up and do it.  After 2 years you can move on.  Consider it an investment.  You will not be as marketable with 2 years TL experience.

Sbux mgr would be a pay cut from ETL.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 24, 2020)

The bs in this thread stinks so bad, this is all I can type.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 24, 2020)

ASANTS but at my store, all the TLs and ETLs are out on the floor plenty often, interacting with guests all the time.  If they're on as LOD, then there's a ton of guest interaction, probably more negative than not because it's their turn to deal with the problem guests.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 24, 2020)

Target's main purpose & mission is to help families (GUESTS) discover the joy of everyday life. No matter what aspect of the store you come across it all focuses on one thing (the guests). You might need to reconsider Target or any management position as your career. Retail isn't for everybody....


----------



## allnew2 (May 24, 2020)

Meli4Target said:


> Target's main purpose & mission is to help families (GUESTS) discover the joy of everyday life. No matter what aspect of the store you come across it all focuses on one thing (the guests). You might need to reconsider Target or any management position as your career. Retail isn't for everybody....


I remember the vibe walks and obsessed with the gues lol


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 25, 2020)

applejaxxon said:


> I am interested in ETL HR because I feel like my job options post target would be amazing, I could do HR anywhere else in this country. However, I don't know if I want to completely give up my life for a 50/60 hr workweek and end up making less per hr than a TL.
> I also am open to a TL position in something like logistics or fulfillment so I don't have to interact with "guests" quite as much.
> 
> Ultimately, in 5-10 years, I'd love to be a starbucks manager or have a quiet office job far away from the general public. But hey, we take what we can get.
> ...


You don’t get to pick your job.


----------



## redeye58 (May 25, 2020)

You can put in your preference but being an ETL is like being a parish priest; you go where the Vatican (corp) sends you, in the role they assign you.
The only considerations I've ever heard being given is if you have a family & moving out of the area would cause upheaval with kids, etc but that was years ago.
Nowadays the recruiting leans towards young & single.


----------



## NKG (May 25, 2020)

I want to be in HR but that's the unicorn position in the company right now


----------



## Bufferine (May 26, 2020)

My SD NEVER interacts with guests and I have never seen my ETL interacting with guest. If they are on the floor and are asked a question both will call a TM to step in and help. I don’t have a TL now but when I did he would do most of the interacting because of being on the floor more. He has many negative reviews posted about those interactions online so maybe that’s why SD and ETL try not to interact. I would say that HR has the best situation with not interacting with guest or anyone really.


----------



## Switch2Six (May 26, 2020)

Be an APTL/ETL-AP and just say you don't work here. Works every time.
(Doesn't work during virus season as most are currently wearing red and name badges.)


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 26, 2020)

I'd say PML, PMT, SFT...whatever they call it. Very little guest interaction. This position, unlike other leadership positions, requires you to have actual skills though so most ETLs wouldn't qualify


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 26, 2020)

If you want little to no guest interaction than Target is not for you!!!  Etl’s at my store all have guest interaction. If a guest wants to speak to a leader usually whoever is closest does it.


----------



## applejaxxon (May 26, 2020)

I just don't want to be on the cash register. I don't mind if people ask me questions or walk up to me since I'll clearly be an employee.


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2020)

applejaxxon said:


> I just don't want to be on the cash register. I don't mind if people ask me questions or walk up to me since I'll clearly be an employee.


TLs don’t typically cashier you would send your team up to cashier before backing up yourself


----------



## applejaxxon (May 26, 2020)

Is there a "good" department to be TL in terms of less interaction with the public? If I can't get into HR, I'd rather be in the back unloading a truck you know what I mean.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2020)

You might want to work at Costco.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 26, 2020)

applejaxxon said:


> Is there a "good" department to be TL in terms of less interaction with the public? If I can't get into HR, I'd rather be in the back unloading a truck you know what I mean.


Again, you don’t get to choose. Lmao


----------



## allnew2 (May 27, 2020)

applejaxxon said:


> Is there a "good" department to be TL in terms of less interaction with the public? If I can't get into HR, I'd rather be in the back unloading a truck you know what I mean.


You wouldn’t be allowed to be on the truck unless you would be short staffed and would have to support your team . Why would you clean receiving when you have a receiver ? Why be truck unload when you have a line and unloader?You still have to be on the floor . Find a place like winco or grocery store that has overnight , because clearly you are not ready for target let alone made for it.


----------



## applejaxxon (May 27, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> You wouldn’t be allowed to be on the truck unless you would be short staffed and would have to support your team . Why would you clean receiving when you have a receiver ? Why be truck unload when you have a line and unloader?You still have to be on the floor . Find a place like winco or grocery store that has overnight , because clearly you are not ready for target let alone made for it.



I don’t mind being in pubic I just dont want to be on a cash register.


----------



## kimimpossible (May 27, 2020)

applejaxxon said:


> I don’t mind being in pubic I just dont want to be on a cash register.



TBH I don’t think Target is for you. ASANT but most of our ETLs will jump on a lane if needed, as well as our SD. As a TL, I have more respect for a leader who will do whatever job is required. I would never ask a TM to do something that I am not willing to do myself.


----------



## allnew2 (May 27, 2020)

applejaxxon said:


> I don’t mind being in pubic I just dont want to be on a cash register.


You think I like to be on a register ? Not even close , or be at gs?? No thanks . But I do it because we all help each other . And if you are not willing to go down and dirty you won’t gain any respect not from peers your leadership and most importantly not from your team. Just as much as you don’t like being on the lane neither are most of the gm team , they have shit to do yet they still need to support with back up.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (May 27, 2020)

applejaxxon said:


> I don’t mind being in pubic I just dont want to be on a cash register.


At some point, nearly everyone, including TL'S & the occasional ETL are on a register.


----------



## applejaxxon (May 27, 2020)

I would prefer a position where I can work in the back, but I understand there is a possibility of being on a register. I’m looking for a position that’s move oriented towards moving boxes or stocking shelves instead of helping out guests on a register.


----------



## happygoth (May 27, 2020)

In theory, any leader could be called upon or take it upon themselves to respond to backup calls, but in practice there are leaders who never or very, very rarely ring. Backroom and GM leaders rarely ring in my store, Style lead never rings, VM rings when there's no one else.


----------



## redeye58 (May 27, 2020)

applejaxxon said:


> I don’t mind being in *pubic* I just dont want to be on a cash register.


I really don't think you wanna be there....

Typos aside, my SD will jump in to help unload a truck, push freight, work uboats or jump on a lane & she expects the same from her ETLs.


----------



## applejaxxon (May 27, 2020)

happygoth said:


> In theory, any leader could be called upon or take it upon themselves to respond to backup calls, but in practice there are leaders who never or very, very rarely ring. Backroom and GM leaders rarely ring in my store, Style lead never rings, VM rings when there's no one else.



thank you for actually answering my question. I’m not acting like I’m above hopping on a register, I would just prefer not to.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 27, 2020)

You 


applejaxxon said:


> I would prefer a position where I can work in the back, but I understand there is a possibility of being on a register. I’m looking for a position that’s move oriented towards moving boxes or stocking shelves instead of helping out guests on a register.


you don’t get to pick and choose what  TL position you want you take whatever one is available do that one for a while, then you may get moved to another position or even another store.


----------



## applejaxxon (May 27, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I really don't think you wanna be there....
> 
> Typos aside, my SD will jump in to help unload a truck, push freight, work uboats or jump on a lane & she expects the same from her ETLs.



I’m not trying to hide in an office, I’m just seeing what plays out at stores. I would love to unload a truck and stock shelves. I just want a lead position and less likelihood of being on a register. Something where I’m physically far from the register or just not the first person getting called for back up.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 27, 2020)

I ad


applejaxxon said:


> I’m not trying to hide in an office, I’m just seeing what plays out at stores. I would love to unload a truck and stock shelves. I just want a lead position and less likelihood of being on a register. Something where I’m physically far from the register or just not the first person getting called for back up.


i advise you talk to a current TL ask them about there job duties. I think you’ll find it’s a lot different than what you thought. I am not a TL but, have been with Target a long time.


----------



## applejaxxon (May 27, 2020)

Zxy123456 said:


> I ad
> 
> i advise you talk to a current TL ask them about there job duties. I think you’ll find it’s a lot different than what you thought. I am not a TL but, have been with Target a long time.



that’s what I’m trying to do here. I need a job and target lead plays into what I’d like to do further down the line.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 27, 2020)

Zxy123456 said:


> i advise you talk to a current TL ask them about there job duties. I think you’ll find it’s a lot different than what you thought. I am not a TL but, have been with Target a long time.


The op wants to be a etl-hr


----------



## Far from newbie (May 27, 2020)

Our ENTIRE leadership team has been required to perform EVERY task in the store at one point as needed.
 That being said, if we are ONLY talking about being on a register:  the 3 positions I have HARDLY EVER have Seen on a REGISTER are:  
                                                         VM, HR ETL, GM/FULFILLMENT TL.
  I will agree that this may be a factor Of individual personality MORE than position. ASANTS - whatever the SD allows to happen.


----------



## applejaxxon (May 27, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Our ENTIRE leadership team has been required to perform EVERY task in the store at one point as needed.
> That being said, if we are ONLY talking about being on a register:  the 3 positions I have HARDLY EVER have Seen on a REGISTER are:
> VM, HR ETL, GM/FULFILLMENT TL.
> I will agree that this may be a factor Of individual personality MORE than position. ASANTS - whatever the SD allows to happen.



Thank you.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 27, 2020)

Zxy123456 said:


> You
> 
> you don’t get to pick and choose what  TL position you want you take whatever one is available do that one for a while, then you may get moved to another position or even another store.


Exactly. They can pull you in the office and say we have a need at the front end, and your guest service skills are lacking, so you’re moving up there permanently next Monday. You have NO SAY WHERE YOU WORK.


----------



## RealFuckingName (May 29, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I want to be in HR but that's the unicorn position in the company right now



Try being friendlier to newcomers then. Sassy talker, "you're the kind of person that sues." Very nice introduction. Sarcasm implied. You would suck at HR.


----------



## JAShands (May 29, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> Try being friendlier to newcomers then. Sassy talker, "you're the kind of person that sues." Very nice introduction. Sarcasm implied. You would suck at HR.


I’ve been in HR for a long time and no, she wouldn’t suck at it. I’m fact I do believe she would be brilliant in HR.


----------



## RealFuckingName (May 29, 2020)

JAShands said:


> I’ve been in HR for a long time and no, she wouldn’t suck at it. I’m fact I do believe she would be brilliant in HR.



She was a bitch to me two hours after I joined. It was completely unprovoked. I saw her do this to another newbie, too, shortly after they joined. Check my profile to see if. Maybe she can learn to say, "hey if that's your real name, change it," like a normal human. She was also Wrong. Michelle Scribe was a funny nickname. But fuck her.


----------

